# If you had to move...



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

On YouTube,mags and other sources,I often see huge layouts that are real master pieces that have been created over twenty,thirty or even more years.The problem I see is that these beautiful works of art would become monsters should their owner have to remove them from where they are.

Just curious...what would you do if you had such a layout and had to remove it,outside committing suicide?

1-Try to find a suitable place and spend a lot of time dismantling/re-assembling it?
2-Salvage the hardware and toss the benchwork to garbage?
3-Remove all trains and rolling stock and give it to someone who would have to move it?

And if you had to let a forty years old layout go,would you start over somewhere else?Or join a club?Or worse,leave the hobby?When you built your layout,did you have moving in mind?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jake

The responses to your query are going to vary, probably
a lot, based on the age of the modeller.

I'm 85 now. I don't know if I would have the energy to
rebuild my room size layout. I've been putting off ballasting
a large section of it. It's fully operational, and I use it a
lot, especially for my switching sessions but it sure needs
some scenic work.

I would most likely seek a younger modeller who could put
the trains and scenery I have to good use. When I decided
to close my old HO streetcar layout I gave it to a local
model club. 

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*moveing,and taking your layout with you.*

Well, I have a smaller layout(train table5'x9'.I moved before, luckily the table comes apart
into roughly 5'x41/2' sections. Toss them in the trailer carefully, then it's off to a new
train room/man cave. I set it up in the basement out of the way in the corner, there I
improved on some areas on the layout. over time and at my leisure. Visit my blog here at model train forums. Click on a "tr1",that will take you there? Hopefully.
don't give up, keep on trying. Good luck,tr1


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I would pack up my locos, 'Streets vehicles, diecast cars and trucks, and about two dozen of my buildings, and trash he layout. Then, where-ever I end up, I'd start anew, building a layout that best fits the space I have.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lee Willis said:


> I would pack up my locos, 'Streets vehicles, diecast cars and trucks, and about two dozen of my buildings, and trash he layout. Then, where-ever I end up, I'd start anew, building a layout that best fits the space I have.


That is most likely what I would do as well.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

This is why I think I want to find a old camper trailer and build my layout in it... so I can take it with me...


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Justin9 said:


> This is why I think I want to find a old camper trailer and build my layout in it... so I can take it with me...


Well, buy a big one . . .


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I didn't build mine to move. I would join a modular club if I wanted to move my layout.


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

If I built a large one, I would modularize it so that it can be moved around (for cleaning or remodelling).

Luckily, I don't have that problem.... yet. 

Jason


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Tore mine down and was able to re-use probably 90% of it. About the only thing I didn't reclaim was the landforms and the wiring, although I did use some of the wiring for shorter runs. Track, buildings, turn-outs, etc. were all used in the planning and rebuild of the new layout.

When I built the benchwork I knew there was a strong chance of having to move it, so I made it modular into (4) pieces.

Some Before/after pics of the layout and teardown.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine is built to move and fares pretty well doing it...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have alread chucked two layouts and started over. Three if you count the one I built when I was a teenage. I would keep whatever I could salvage and happily start over. Much of the reward is in the journey....


----------



## dave1905 (Jul 7, 2013)

Having moved several times and being in the process of rebuilding a layout, I would save a few key areas (the yard for me), save all the track, buildings and equipment and then build new benchwork. In all my moves the new and the old space never matched in size or shape. I am moving a 12x23 layout into a 23x25 ft space.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Our layout is built on almost entirely 4' x '2 tables. It is not modular, but it is intended to be movable with difficulty. I'm not yet 40 and I doubt this is the house I'll die in.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I am in the process of moving - and will as soon as the house sells. Have already packed up all the locos, rolling stock, vehicles, tools, etc. etc. etc. into 80 copy paper boxes. There are a handful of larger, odd-sized boxes as well. 
The layout itself was built to be transported. The foam bases make it very light. Of course I will have 6 heart attacks and many panic attacks while moving them lol....but they will be rebuilt/added to once the move is complete so it's really not a big deal if something needs a repair.
Hoping this is the LAST move!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Moves*

I have already had to move a huge club layout twice; and my home layout once. Both were built sectional, which allowed all three layouts to be moved and reassembled successfully and adapted to fit a new space. Sectional is definitely the way to go! :thumbsup:

Traction Fan


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm staying right where I'm at till I can't get around anymore so the Magic RR is built to stay. 

Magic


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

My children took care of that problem...darn kids. Last fall while I was hospitalized for a prolonged period my over-zealous children pushed the issue, one might say. They took it on themselves to sell both of my prewar layouts, one Std Gauge and one O-Gauge. 

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like they didn't expect you to be back...most shocking indeed and "being upset" is saying it mildly to say the least.The worst case of disrespect I've ever heard of.

My children would never do this,and even if they wanted to,it would be over the wife's body.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I am sure there's more to this story than we're getting here. On the surface, I find it hard to believe that children would do this kind of thing to their father. I wouldn't have, and my boys wouldn't either, I'm sure.

Regardless, there is no benefit to staying angry, and no reward, in this life or the next, for holding a grudge. Show them the greatness of your soul, forgive, and move on.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate to say it but I have as much fun building it as I do running it. I just hate taking one apart and carefully extracting all the bits and pieces so that they can be reused. That said I have built 2 4x8 layouts as a kid. In my current house built an 4x8 that expanded to an l and then grew to a U and then had a lift out added to make it an O. Not sure if that one counts as 4 or one growing project. Current on has been in progress for a few years with a basic O shape.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*More To The Story Part II*

A little in depth follow-up. Then I'll allow you to be the judge.

You see, I'm suffering through the advanced stages of Parkinsons Disease and other health issues. I'm still mobile and alive.

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,the doc should have kept it shut but still,your children had NO right to do what they did.They may say it was doc's advice to heal their conscience,the stuff was yours only.Sorry for this but your wife missed it too.She could and should have put a stop to this and had the authority to do so...it's her home too that I know of,not your children's any more.

What likely adds to the pain is that you probably had valuable items,even collectibles,that possibly sold for peanuts.Buyers struck gold that day....

Sorry to be harsh but it's what I think......


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Prewar Pappy - I am dumbfounded at your story. And I'm mad as hell for you. 

I understand and agree with your thoughts on forgiveness, CTValley ... but this would be a hard one. Trying to put myself in Pappy's shoes...let's just say my family would know better. Even if they thought they were doing me a favor health-wise, they would know that mental health-wise they would be doing a cold and heartless thing. 

My heart goes out to you, Pappy.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Prewar Pappy - this is JNXT7707's wife. I am so sorry this happened to you. They were wrong to do that without your permission. I will be praying for you.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*It's Done And Over*

Jerry,
I sincerely appreciate your understanding spirit, Thank you!

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not arguing the goal and/or intentions...it's the way they did it.As long as you're still capable of deciding,decisions have to come from you and they should have discussed the issue with you.Doing it behind your back without your final say so is highly questionable.

It's likely that you wouldn't have allowed it and it may not have been the best option for your well being.but still,the stuff was yours.That's y point.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I'm not arguing the goal and/or intentions...it's the way they did it.As long as you're still capable of deciding,decisions have to come from you and they should have discussed the issue with you.Doing it behind your back without your final say so is highly questionable.


Jake,
I was in a medically induced coma with a questionable outcome. The doctors did not know if I would recover. Under my directives my children thought they were doing right. My wife also thought it was the correct thing to do. Against all odds I pulled through. At first I was furious but after hearing the whole story I was quick to forgive. Here's something to think about. All of the accessories were cataloged including value for insurance purposes. My children did right when they sold everything. The buyers went over my books and agreed to pay 65% of insured value. Granted, some things were very rare. All together my collection took me over 45 years to assemble. I made money, good money. My more valuable duplicates are still in storage. A locker that my children know nothing about.

God Bless,
"Pappy"


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I'd dismantle everything, I probably wouldn't glue everything onto the layout anyway.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine is being built to use, not to move. It could be broken down into six pieces, and, if absolutely necessary removed from the basement. Most probably, one day I will tire of it, sell off everything that my family doesn't want, for a song, and dispose of the structure. 

Or, I'll probably fail to open my eyes one morning, and someone else will have to deal with my dreams.


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

I will probably build mine modular so I can take it apart to move. But now that I am starting this project, I might just renovate the house, instead of moving. lol


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

House and layout being given to kids. Let them figure it out
We've built 4 large layouts- took down 3 and moved. I'm done.
Well maybe the small shelf in the Florida garage will have a little something


----------

